# connection imac------>apple tv



## ahl (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai acquis apple tv 3.
je possède un  Imac.
Ma question est:

comment connecter mon Imac vers apple TV (3).
j'ai pu correcement installer apple tv (wifi).

Merci


----------



## Gold28 (12 Juin 2012)

@ahl : 
Il suffit de connecter ton Apple TV à ta TV (en hdmi) et à la relier au même réseau (wifi ou ethernet) de ton imac. Ton Imac va ensuite automatiquement détecter ton Apple TV ensuite.


----------



## ahl (13 Juin 2012)

Gold28 a dit:


> @ahl :
> Il suffit de connecter ton Apple TV à ta TV (en hdmi) et à la relier au même réseau (wifi ou ethernet) de ton imac. Ton Imac va ensuite automatiquement détecter ton Apple TV ensuite.


 

Merci je vais essayer...ce soir


----------



## ktophe (13 Juin 2012)

En effet c'est pas plus compliqué que ça!

Par contre tu ne verras pas l'apple TV dans ton itunes, mais ils communiquent bien ensemble. L'orsque ton itune sera ouvert, et que tu iras dans le menu "ordinateur" de l'appel TV, tu verras bien le contenu de ton imac


----------

